# TV Polonia



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Statement from TVP(Poland):
http://www.tvp.com.pl/polonia/operator.htm
Translation:
The Exclusive distributor of TV Polonia in both Americas-TVP USA stood before the change in platforms in the transmission and purpose of continuing the access to TV Polonia on the continent of North America.This decision was completely independent of TVP USA.But of the namely unfounded decision of the Dish Network Firm to discontinue distributing TV Polonia in America.

Because of this decision it would cut off tens of thousands of Poles living in metropolitan places like New York from getting TV Polonia by Cable Systems.This couldn't happen and cant.

After all previous analysis of available platforms.TVP USA brought TV Polonia on a popular and widely accessible satellite television system in the united states GlobeCast.(Belongs to France Telecom www.globecastwtv.com) Being the best solution for all interested in getting TV Polonia in the United States.

Every former subscriber of TV Polonia on DishNetwork,GlobeCast guarantees the first year of TV Polonia and 2 Radio stations to be free.Every new subscriber will get 6 months free.

Access to TV Polonia must proceed through every method of broadcasting.This With Cable Systems which dominate in the USA.From this and no other method,the Terms Proposed by Dish Network to discontinue the distribution of TV Polonia. TVP USA could not agree and cant. In the coming days the inauguration of TV Polonia will happen on the biggest cable system in New York,Time Warner.

Those interested in receiving TV Polonia by satellite in North America, We Welcome to contact Globecast with their toll free number 1.888.988.5288, and checking their internet website at www.globecastwtv.com


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

FYI I got this in my email earlier today.

Effective Thursday, May 2, 2002 at approximately 2:30 a.m. ET, The TV Polonia video channel, PR1 and PR3 radio channels at the 61.5 orbital location will no longer be available on DISH Network.
All current TV Polonia subscribers will enjoy a free preview of TVN-24 through June 30th and will receive POLSAT 2 International and Radio Maria Poland for a discounted price of $7.50 per month until June 30, 2002.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I think Dish should replace TV Polonia with Nasza TV. That looks like a good channel. I have a page describing it at my site as a proposed foreign channel. Take a look in the DESIRED ADDITIONS section:

http://www.geocities.com/dishcustomer/Dish.html


----------

